

Can anyone recommend any good ASP.NET blogs? - piers

There are some good blogs about PHP, Ruby and Python out there, but I haven't come across many good ASP.NET ones. The ones I know about are Scott Gu and Scott Hanselman, but I haven't found any other really good ones. Anyone here either have one, or can recommend one?
======
lifexkills
<http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/>

------
jfrm
haacked.com

